# Récupérer un fichier effacé ????



## kayan (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de récupérer un fichier (que j'ai effacé il y a bientôt 2 ans) enregistré via le dictaphone de mon i-pod nano ?

C'est Vraiment très important  !!!

Que se soit positif ou négatif, merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.

Je m'y connais peu en informatique, donc si solution il y a, merci de détailler...:rose:

kayan


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour



kayan a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de récupérer un fichier (que j'ai effacé il y a bientôt *2 ans*) enregistré via le dictaphone de mon i-pod nano ?



2 ans 
Même pas sûr que des boites spécialisées y arrivent

Ce fichier n'a jamais été transféré sur un ordi ?


----------



## kayan (26 Juin 2012)

bonjour sly54,

malheureusement non, jamais transféré sur ordi...
Tu parles de boîte spécialisée, Qu'entend tu par là ? Où puis-je en trouver ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2012)

Deux ans, c'est totalement impossible. Tu ne retrouveras rien.

Les anciens clusters de mémoire utilisé ont depuis longtemps été réassignés à de nouvelles données. À moins que tu n'aies pas du tout utilisé ton iPad depuis tout ce temps.


----------



## kayan (26 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai vu des "spécialistes" aujourd'hui qui confirment ce que vous dites.  j'enrage! cet enregistrement qui semblait anodin il y a 2 ans, aurait pu servir aujourd'hui de témoignage dans un procès...
Mais c'est cool de m'avoir renseigné.


----------

